# Fairbanx Models saying hello!



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

Jason here from Fairbanx Models. I will be coming around with some frequency in the near future I imagine, and wanted to say hello.

Some of you old-schoolers may remember us from the 90's. We did a bunch of garage kits back in the day including the three original Monster Mates kits that Lunatic Fringe puts out now.

We are back, and will be debuting new kits at Wonderfest! We're excited to be back at it, and will be looking forward to seeing people at upcoming shows. Our website should be going live in April sometime. There will be a placeholder there soon.

On another note, has anyone run into problems with the seam in the new Revell Creature's head? Mine is gonna need some tough love to get him right.

Best Regards,

Jason


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

FairbanxModels said:


> ...Mine is gonna need some tough love to get him right.


First of all, welcome to the boards, Jason. Anybody who makes cool Sci-Fi/Horror models (and girlie ones at that!) is a friend of ours.

As for the Creature, that ridge has been a topic of discussion before. It's really an overstatement of a feature that was on the movie monster's soggy noggin. But you can reduce it with some filing and filler; knock out his teeth, and you'll have one of Aurora's most accurate movie monster models.

Now on to the important stuff: can you give us any hints as to the possible future offerings from Fairbanx? None of us has near enough models in our stashes, you know.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Always good to have another kit company around. Especially one with experience and some great kits under their belt. Welcome bace and good luck.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hey Jason,

I have one of the KISS figures in the stash. I always wanted a Lily Munster!

Max Bryant


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the greetings, guys.

Mark- First order of business is finishing the rest of the Monster Mates. I always lamented that we didn't get farther than Princess Ananka, Madame Kwazimodo, and the Wolf Girl. We will have two new ones at Wonderfest...I'll leave it open as to which two. The new kits are going to be awesome. 

For those who are unfamiliar Monster Mates, they are sexy female counterparts to the original Aurora monster kits, sculpted with similar poses, features, and bases to their counterparts.

Unfortunately the original MM sculptor, Jim Fawkes, is no longer with us. Jim did a wonderful job on the originals. We have a new excellent sculptor in Bill Mancuso, a toy industry veteran.

Mudkicker- Thanks!

MightyMax- Those were great kits, and I wished we would've gotten farther with both of those collections back then. No Peter or Paul were produced, nor Herman, Eddie, or Marilyn for the Munsters. Grandpa was my favorite. Rick Wyatt sculpted those, and unfortunately, he has passed on also.

One thing I want to make clear is all the old kits' rights were sold off to other companies when we disbanded in the late 90's. In fact, to my understanding, some of the rights have traded hands multiple times. Therefore, we won't be producing any of the old stuff. Also, the new Fairbanx Models won't be doing any unlicensed kits. Everything produced will be our own intellectual property, or we will go through proper channels to acquire the proper licensing for a few select franchises we have our eyes on. You never know what could happen as far as that goes...

Our aim is to pick up where we left off, producing high-quality, cool-looking resin kits, and have some fun doing it.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason! Hi! Glad to see Fairbanx back in the game! :thumbsup: I bought one of the original Madame Kwazimodo kits back in the day and had a BLAST building her! Lookin' forward to more from you!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome back Jason!!! I'm sure your new sculptors are up to the task of great new kits. Fawkes and Wyatt were two great ones for sure and are sorely missed in the hobby. Good luck and see you at Wonderfest!
Steve


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent you a PM, Jason... :wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings Jason, glad to hear Fairbanx is back! That the MM will be continuing is really great news. Looking forward to seeing the new kits. I'm one of the old-schoolers who remembers you guys from back in the day. I got the Princess Ananka kit. I also got this, the last kit I think Fairbanx put out: *The Thing That Shouldn't Be*!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Night Owl-That *The Thing that Should Not Be* kit is ultra-rare! I don't know if even 20 of those made it out. I think they were available at one show. It was the last thing produced by Fairbanx. Rick Wyatt sculpted it. The guy who owns the original sculpt and the molds has talked about re-releasing it a few times, but he's never acted on it.

Nice build-up, BTW! 

Thanks again to everyone for the kind welcome.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Jason! I've only seen it turn up anywhere else once; a builder on the Clubhouse got one off ebay.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

FairbanxModels said:


> One thing I want to make clear is all the old kits' rights were sold off to other companies when we disbanded in the late 90's. In fact, to my understanding, some of the rights have traded hands multiple times. Therefore, we won't be producing any of the old stuff.


Darn! I was hoping for a re-release of the Jonny Quest kits.


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Chuck- Fairbanx didn't make any Jonny Quest Kits. 

Here's some info on some old JQ kits though:

http://chriswebber037.blogspot.com/2010/02/model-quest-fan.html

http://www.classicjq.com/artifacts/models/JQModels.shtml

Best Regards,

J


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

wow - dumb attack. I knew this. Thanks for the great links!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey all, just a quick link to the Fairbanx Models Facebook Page...I will keep that updated as much or more than the website (when it goes live next month).


Become a fan of Fairbanx!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Preview pics up on the Fairbanx Models Facebook page of the newest Monster Mate...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

FairbanxModels said:


> Preview pics up on the Fairbanx Models Facebook page of the newest Monster Mate...


Jason that Creatures gal pal is a beauty and one that gotta get.Plus any chance youll do another Nightstalker kit again?:thumbsup:


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't foresee another Night Stalker kit, but never say never...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

WOWZERS! Any projected release date on this lovely, Jason?


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> WOWZERS! Any projected release date on this lovely, Jason?


She should be available late April, when the website goes live. We'll have her, and hopefully one other kit at Wonderfest.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Are these going to be naughty nudes, or are they tastefully done, the sculpt looks good from what I've seen, but I prefer pin up style over nude model kits.


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Mitchellmania said:


> Are these going to be naughty nudes, or are they tastefully done, the sculpt looks good from what I've seen, but I prefer pin up style over nude model kits.


Mitchelmania, the Monster Mates are PG-13 at their naughtiest. I'd like to think you can display them next to your original Aurora monsters and show them off to anyone.

Madame Kwazimodo, now offered by Lunatic Fringe, is probably the "raciest" MM, but she's covered up where it counts.

The She-Creature (as were calling her...I know I will get static from hardcore sci-fi folks because of the movies from 1956 and 2001, but this was more a play on words, and the original Aurora base), has no clothes, but she does have scales and fishy skin, like her boyfriend, Aurora's Creature.










See more photos here.

Happy Modeling,
Jason


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful sculpt. The pose is nice and simple--inviting and/or threatening. Just like a woman! I always thought of the creature as a fish/reptile. Apparently at least the female is part mammal. YOWZA. Well done!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Hobbytalk crew-

I posted some coupons for Wonderfest on the Fairbanx Models Facebook Page.

Become a fan of Fairbanx to save some serious bucks on our kits at Wonderfest.

Hope to meet some of you there...this will be my first show in a long time.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Someone inquired about one of our old "Thing That Should Not Be" Kits...









This one was painted by Night-Owl from the Clubhouse.


After talking to the guy that owns it, He's willing to let me pop off some of 'em. I have access to the master and can do it if enough people are interested. Let me know...

Jason,
Fairbanx Models


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

She Creech looks great, kudos!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FairbanxModels said:


> Someone inquired about one of our old "Thing That Should Not Be" Kits...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in, Jason! :woohoo:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

FairbanxModels said:


> Mitchelmania, the Monster Mates are PG-13 at their naughtiest. I'd like to think you can display them next to your original Aurora monsters and show them off to anyone.
> 
> Madame Kwazimodo, now offered by Lunatic Fringe, is probably the "raciest" MM, but she's covered up where it counts.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like her! :wave:


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey gang,

Creature test-shot pics up at the Fairbanx Facebook Page.

The website should be up and running in the next few weeks. As soon as the site goes live, I'll be taking orders. The MM kits are going to be $100 each.

We'll have She-Creature and the next Monster Mate with us at Wonderfest. The new Monster Mate sculpture is about 60% done. I'll release pics right before we go to WF. 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Would be interested in the Thing that should not be, Jason.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Welcome back, Jason!! 

Will the lower legs be detailed or left smooth? Same question for the
breasts as well.

Buc


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Lower legs, breasts, top of her noggin, and her belly are smooth. The rest of her is scaly.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Jason - got the Munsters Granpa kit!!... wonderful and can't wait to see if more are released!..


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet! I'd like to see your rendition of Grandpa, Ian.

I still have an original Grandpa kit I started and never finished.


----------



## JAD123 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the Lilly Munster, Thing That Shouldn't Be and all of the Monster Mates you guys did. Welcome back!!!

James


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Rockin! Thanks, James!


----------

